# Short Dive Report



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

We dove Tex and Tug Deliverance yesterday. Viz at Tex was really bad with alot of junk floating in the water. The viz got much better at Tug D and I imagine the farther you went out the better it got. Hit three thermoclines on the tug, which made the bottom temp a little chilly went you arent expecting that. 

Since we cant shoot any fish, I left the speargun on the anchor line and salvaged about $20 worth of lead from the tug. I always wonder what people are fishing for using 16oz bank sinkers in 90ft of water. I found 5 of them...


----------

